
Apple is slowing down my old MacBook Air [pdf] - plavcik
https://nocloud.cz/pub/Apple_is_slowing_down_old_MacBook.pdf
======
dangus
> I discovered that Apple’s operating system was improperly reacting to a dead
> battery in the machine.

Improperly reacting to a dead battery, in your opinion.

The software is probably making an attempt to limit load to a bare minimum to
prevent the system from shutting off from not receiving enough power. Or it
could be a bug, sure. Good luck getting any manufacturer of _anything_ to fix
a firmware bug from 9 years ago.

But all that is an aside, a reasonable person would consider a laptop without
a functioning battery to not be a useful device. It’s not Apple’s fault that
you were and are too stubborn to replace it.

I don’t complain about my car not driving (in annoying PDF form) because I
never bothered to replace the clutch while the thing still moved. Now the
dealer doesn’t keep clutches for my 1999 Honda Civic in stock and refuses to
work on it. In that situation a rational person is going to be servicing it
with junkyard and eBay parts, since the car is really not even worth the OEM
price of a new clutch - but if I can get one from the junkyard for $50 then
I’ll keep rolling.

Apple won’t service the laptop because it’s listed as vintage, but battery
replacement on a 2011 MacBook Air is pretty easy to do on your own and the
battery only costs $20 on eBay. You could probably find a third party repair
shop that would do the repair for a lower cost than Apple ever charged for it
while they were willing to service it.

Heck, you could probably find a 2011 MacBook Air that has a new battery for
less than the cost of Apple’s own battery service.

~~~
plavcik
Hi Dangus,

thank you for noticing my post and investing time for such long reply.

I see a different metaphor for my case. Look at and electric shaver. If the
only bad part is dead battery and everything else is working well as when it
was new, I want to have the right to use it when connected to power source. My
article is about Apple blocking me to do that.

and the intent of my article is not about getting a new battery from Apple,
but about Apple to admit, that they not only slow down old iPhones, but they
slow down old MacBooks too.

Jiří

------
8bitsrule
Congratulations in joining the thousands who've found FOSS to be exactly the
right solution for products created by fossils.

